# Some of my first...



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha! Nice, love the dead baby! XD
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and creative


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Really dig the cage and clown!! Nice job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

*Some additions*

I saw one like this and I had to replicate. Here is my version...


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spell book first try*

This was my first try at a spell book...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What did you make the cage out of?


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Metal strapping. Wood base and top.


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Another


----------



## evanjedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Great Work.


----------

